# Puzzling squirrel question that came up while fishing Caesars Creek today.



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Was at Caesars today musky fishing(with no luck) and noticed about 5 or six squirrel nests on the island south of Furnace ramp. We got to wondering, did these squirrels swim over, cross on ice(which seldom happens) or are they inbred descendants from the squirrels living on that hill when the lake was flooded 40 some years ago. This kind of stuff becomes important when you fish all day and don't see anything.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

__





Can Squirrels Swim? Why Would They and Where Are They Going? - Squirrels at the Feeder


Squirrels are agile animals. They can easily scurry up a tree or fence. Flying squirrels can even leap great distances through the air. While squirrels can




www.squirrelsatthefeeder.com


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I’ve seen them swimming across the cove near the dam. And not the narrow part, either. The distance from the west or east shore to the island doesn’t seem that far but I know I couldn’t swim it. Too old and fat. Go Squirrels!


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Troy Dave said:


> Was at Caesars today musky fishing(with no luck) and noticed about 5 or six squirrel nests on the island south of Furnace ramp. We got to wondering, did these squirrels swim over, cross on ice(which seldom happens) or are they inbred descendants from the squirrels living on that hill when the lake was flooded 40 some years ago. This kind of stuff becomes important when you fish all day and don't see anything.


Sounds like you need life like squirrel lures for them muskie. Bet they've enjoyed a snack or two


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Why Not ? They make mouse lures for Bass !!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Got a firsthand visual on mouse-for-bass as I was cleaning a huge overgrowth of cattails from the pond. The weeds had grown for 25 years into huge floating mats. Using a winch and a large grappling hook on the tractor I would hook into a half-ton chunk and drag it over and up the bank. As soon as it started bunching up, the mouse colonies would abandon ship and swim for their lives, twenty or thirty at a time. Looks like they had plenty to eat and drink out there in isolation, and the nests were of the fluff ftom the cattail heads. Bass would not have been able to resist as the mice skittered across the water.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I’ve motored up on squirrels swimming some really long distances. My question is why would they start swimming in the first place.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Off topic but I have seen Rabbits swim also.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I’ve never been to CC…but I was doing some thinking…which at times has gotten me into trouble…but is it possible that those are hawks nests and not squirrel nests…just trying to figure out why those “nut cases “ would build nests there of all places


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Years back, a bud and me watched a squirrel climb about 20 feet up a tree that was leaning out over the Cuyahoga.
The he suddenly jumped straight out, landed about mid river, and swam across the current!

We're both standing there slack jawed like goofs. Never knew squirrels swam before we saw that.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ground hogs can climb trees. Just another thing to ruminate on.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

just to keep this going the wrong direction..... i ve seen a wild turkey swim


----------



## bethel_caller (May 24, 2012)

I watched a squirrel climb down a tree branch and drop onto a rock in the middle of the river to grab a walnut. Seconds later a huge bass gulped up the squirrel. Shocking. A few minutes later the bass put another nut on the rock.


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

My favorite swimming squirrel:


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bethel_caller said:


> I watched a squirrel climb down a tree branch and drop onto a rock in the middle of the river to grab a walnut. Seconds later a huge bass gulped up the squirrel. Shocking. A few minutes later the bass put another nut on the rock.


Was waiting on this one...🤣


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Hortance said:


> My favorite swimming squirrel:


But did it come back for another try? Kinda like a squirrel's version of "Hey, hold my beer!"...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Watched some Cree up in Quebec using Pineys for pike. That used only a willow pole with heavy line.
Swung piney into water near pads. Let him swim to pads, if he made it they repeated. Them 5-6lb pike wound hit so hard that sometimes tore squirrel off hood sending it flying end over end. 
Always wanted to try chipmunks on Musky, close as I got was field mice. They worked well on bass too.


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

I was fishing a pond in KY once and a cat swam across it...never saw that before of after!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

How about a whitetail deer, look one up swimming, looks insane


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Louis and Clark talked about squirrels migrating across the Ohio river.


----------

